# Planilla Excel para calcular Baffles



## piratex45 (Mar 12, 2011)

Inauguro mi participación en el foro haciendo un aporte.
Hace más de 15 años hice esta planilla de Excel para diseñar baffles basada en los parámetros de Thiele/Small (ídolos).
Les cuento los años que hace que la hice para que no me pregunten mucho sobre ella. A través del tiempo la fuí pasando de una compu a la mas nueva y ahora realmente no me acuerdo bien como fue hecha. Lo que sí les garantizo es que la hice yo y es muy buena.
En ella encontrarán no solo la respuesta en frecuencia del baffle sintonizado sino también las dimensiones internas y externas de la caja, usando placas MDF de los espesores indicados en la misma. Esto está hecho en base a dimensiones óptimas en ancho, alto y fondo de las cajas y por supuesto pueden ser modificadas para adaptarlas al gusto o necesidad de cada uno.
La planilla consta de 2 pantallas. Baffles 1 donde se tienen que entrar los datos del parlante, y Actual donde se ve en detalle la respuesta obtenida con los datos ingresados.
Una vez ingresados los datos del parlante hay que experimentar con diferentes volúmenes de caja y frecuencia de sintonía hasta que se llegue al mejor valor. Debo admitir que programas como el BassBox y otros similares dan automáticamente las dimensiones de la caja, esta planilla permite jugar con los valores y es muy buena para experimentar y sacar conclusiones de como va variando la respuesta con el volumen de la caja y la frecuencia de resonancia de esta.
Una vez elegido el volúmen de la caja y la frecuencia de sintonía se debe elegir el diametro del tubo de sintonia y automaticamente aparece la longitud del mismo.
La planilla dá las dimensione internas y externas de la caja y el tamaño de los paneles de madera para armarla.
Espero que les sea útil.


----------



## angel36 (Mar 12, 2011)

Gracias por el aporte y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973 (May 10, 2011)

La verdad muy buen aporte; Estaría bueno si le adjuntas un pequeño detalle o instructivo para su uso,,,, para aquellos que no tienen conocimientos sobre los parámetros y fecuencias..... como yo... jajaja.
Muchas gracias.!.!.!.!.!


----------



## piratex45 (May 19, 2011)

ArKanGeL1973 dijo:


> La verdad muy buen aporte; Estaría bueno si le adjuntas un pequeño detalle o instructivo para su uso,,,, para aquellos que no tienen conocimientos sobre los parámetros y fecuencias..... como yo... jajaja.
> Muchas gracias.!.!.!.!.!



Hola ArKanGel, perdón por la demora en contestarte pero estuve unos días fuera de casa.
En la planilla hay que entrar como datos los parámetros del parlante que piensas usar (Fs, Qts y Vas). 
Si no los tienes, el Post de eZavalla te enseña como medirlos.
El paso siguiente es prueba y error. Introduces un volumen de caja (Vol.Gab en litros) y la frecuencia de sintonía de la misma ( un valor inicial podría ser el de resonancia al aire libre del parlante). 
La planilla te dibuja la respuesta en frecuencia del conjunto parlante-gabinete en forma automática.
Jugando con los valores de volumen y frec. de sintonía puedes ir aprendiendo cómo influye cada uno en la respuesta.
Cuando has obtenido la respuesta en frecuencia de tu agrado te queda por definir el tubo de sintonía.
La misma frecuencia de sintonía se puede obtener con tubos de diferentes diámetros.
Tienes que entrar como dato el diametro del tubo(en pulgadas) y la planilla te calcula la longitud del mismo en centímetros.
A mayor diametro mayor longitud del tubo, para la misma frecuencia de resonancia de la caja. 
Surge una pregunta: Que diametro es el que se debe usar??? Un buen valor inicial sería el que surge de dividir el diámetro del parlante por 4. O sea que para un parlante de 8" corresponde un tubo de 2".
Una vez que has llegado a obtener la respuesta deseada y ya tienes el tamaño del tubo puedes usar los valores que te dá la planilla para contruir el gabinete.
Saludos.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973 (May 19, 2011)

*piratex45*.
Muchsimas gracias por tu respuesta, en verdad me aclaraste mucho el tema.
Ahora queda probar y subir resultados, ya que tengo una intriga bárbara de como me quedaron los leea 12" BF que mande a enconar.
Bueno, gracias nuevamente.


----------

